# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ N16. Արագությունը՝ 0 կմ/ժ

## ivy

Նոր ստեղծագործություն  :Smile: 

Դիմակը կբացվի հուլիսի 27-ին:


*Արագությունը՝ 0 կմ/ժ*

Բացվեց դրսի դուռը: Դուրս եկա: Գիշեր է: Դիմացս մայրուղի: Մայրուղու ափերին հողատարածքներ են, վրան նոսր դասավորվածությամբ ծառեր: Շնչում եմ թարմ, խոնավ օդը: Ենթադրում եմ, որ անձրև է եկել ու հենց նոր է դադարել: Մայրուղու լուսավորումը միացված չէ, կամ էլ չի աշխատում: Միայն հեռվում ինչ - որ լույս կա թրթռացող:

Հագնում եմ ձեռքս բռնած աշնանային կարճ վերարկուս ու որոշում եմ քայլել` մինչև տեսնեմ թե ինչպես կարելի է տուն հասնել: Քայլում եմ մայրուղու ծայրով` քանի որ մայթ չկա, իսկ հողը ցեխ է դարձել անձրևից: Առաջանալով գրեթե անլսելի է դառնում այն տնից հնչող երաժշտության ու աղաղակների ձայները, որից դուրս եկա: Ծնունդի էի գնացել: Ընկերոջս ծնունդն էր:
Առաջանալով, մթության մեջ նշմարվեց ինչ - որ մեքենա 50 մետրի հեռավորությամբ: Չգիտես ինչի վախ մտավ մեջս: Մի գուցե մեջը մա՞րդ կա: Կամ եթե չկա, ապա ինչո՞ւ է մեքենան թողել այս ամայի վայրում ու գնացել: Թե՞ հարբածներ, կամ թմրամոլներ են վտանգավոր: Այնուամենայնիվ մեքենայի շարժիչը միացված չէր, ու ոչ մի լույս չէր վառվում: Դա հանգստացրեց ինձ: Որոշեցի առաջ շարժվել:
Դեռ ոտքս չբարձրացրած քամու ալիք եկավ: Կիսաթաց ասֆալտի տերևներն ու փոշին օդ բարձրացրեց, խառնեց իրար: Փոշին մտավ քիթս, ուզեցի փռշտալ, բայց զսպեցի ինձ՝ վախենալով ինչ - որ բարձր ձայն հանելուց: Ալիքը հեռացավ, նորից թողնելով ինձ 80 - ականների «Մերսեդեսի» հետ մեն մենակ այս դատարկ մայրուղում: Մեքենայի լուսարձակներն ուղիղ իմ դիմաց են, կարծես նայում են ինձ: Լավ, վերջ եմ տալիս հիմարություններին, շարժվում եմ առաջ:
Քայլում եմ, փորձելով արհամարել մեքենան: Սեփական ոտնաձայներս ինձ տարօրինակ են թվում: Լինում է, երբ քայլում ես ու քեզ թվում է թե ոտնաձայներդ ուրիշ տեղից են գալիս. սա հենց այդ պահերից է: Մոտենում եմ մեքենային, աչքերս հառելով հեռուն փորձում անցնել ու վերջ տալ այս հիմար վախերին:
Հասնում եմ մեքենային: Տարօրինակ է: Վարորդի դռան ապակին իջեցրած է: Անհագ հետաքրքրություն է առաջանում նայելու, թե մեջն ինչ կա: Սակայն չափազանց մութ է նորմալ տեսնելու համար: Թեթևակի իջեցնում եմ գլուխս ներս նայելու համար: Սրտիս զարկերը ցնցում են կրծքավանդակս: Վարորդի նստատեղից ուժեղ լույս է վառվում ու բարձր զանգում: Հետ եմ թռնում վախից լեղիս ճաքած: Գլուխս պտտվում է, ներքին օրգաններս կարծես ամբողջովին խառնվել են իրար: Հեռախոս է: Մոտենում եմ նայեմ, թե ով է զանգում: Ինչ որ չգրանցված համար է: Զանգն անջատվում է: Նայում եմ շուրջս՝ տեսնեմ հո մարդ չկա: Թվում է հիմա մի հիվանդություն կստանամ: Մարդ կարծես թե չկար: Նորից նայում եմ հեռախոսին. զանգի տեղեկացումը փակվում է և բացվում՝ swipe to unlock պատուհանը: Բայց դա չէ ամենասարսափելին: Սա ի ՞նչ է: Հեռախոսի դեսքթոփին իմ ու նախկինիս նկարն է: Շնչառությունս այնքան է ուժգնացել, որ արդեն բերանով եմ շնչում: Սա մենք նկարվել էինք մարտի 8 - ին, երբ ես նրան անակնկալ պատրաստելով տարել էի Ծաղկաձոր: Այնտեղ մենք վիճեցինք, իսկ նա գաղտնի հավաքեց իրերն ու հետ ուղևորվեց Երևան: Ճանապարհին ավտովթարից մահացավ: Այո, սա մեր վերջին նկարն էր: Հարցերը խեղդում են կոկորդս:

Ուզեցի ձգվել, որ վերցնեմ հեռախոսը, բայց ոտքիս տակ չխկչխկոց զգացի: Կռացա, որ տեսնեմ ինչ է: Բանալի ՞: Վերցրեցի ու վրայի ցեխը մաքրեցի: Սա այս մեքենայի բանալին է հավանաբար: Բարձրացա, վերցրեցի հեռախոսը, բացեցի էկրանը: Աչքիս չէր երևացել, սա մեր նկարն է: Բայց այս հեռախոսով ուրիշ ոչինչ չեմ կարող անել. կոդ է դրած: Հանելուկը բացահայտելու միայն մեկ եղանակ եմ տեսնում: Եվ հենց դրա համար են այստեղ թողել մեքենայի բանալիները: Երևի թե սկսեմ վարել՝ ընթացքում կհասկանամ ուր գնալ:
Դողացող ձեռքով բացեցի դուռը, նստեցի մեքենան: Հեռախոսը դրեցի կողքի նստարանին: Բռնեցի ղեկը երկու ձեռքով, փորձելով ինձ հանգստություն փոխանցել: Անիմաստ էր: Բանալին մտցրեցի իր տեղն ու պտտեցի: Շարժիչի ձայնը մտավ ուղեղիս մեջ: Չնայած վերջապես ինչ - որ մեխանիկական ու ոչ խորհրդավոր ձայն լսեցի, այնուամենայնիվ այս ամենը իսկական սարսափ է: Վառեցի լուսարձակները: Գրողի տարած վայրում վերջապես ինչ - որ հատված տեսանելի դարձավ: Դարձյալ հեռախոսը զանգեց նույն համարից: Օրգանիզմս հերթական միկրոինֆարկտը տարավ: Անվճռական վերցրի հեռախոսը, որոշեցի որ պետք է պատասխանել, եթե ուզում եմ ինչ - որ բան հասկանալ:
- Ալո:
- Արմ...
Քարացա: Սա ի ՞նչ է: Սա նրա ձայնն է: Կորցրի թե շարժվելու, թե խոսելու ունակություններս:
- ... Արմ, ես գիտեմ, ես ապուշ եմ: Ես էլ հենց տենց կանեի քո փոխարեն: Ես մենակ ուզում էի, որ դու ինձ լսեիր ու հավատայիր: Ես չգիտեմ, դրանից հետո դու ինձ ոնց կվերաբերվեիր, բայց ես քեզ սիրել եմ, ու միշտ կսիրեմ: Չնայած հիմա եմ դա հասկանում, - լսվում է լացից բխած ծանր շունչ, - Չեմ կարա էլ սենց ապրեմ, չեմ կարա նայեմ աչքերիդ մեջ (դադար): Կներես:
- Աննա ՞:
Հազիվ կարողացա արտաբերել այդ անունը: Շունչս պահած էի լսում: Զանգն անջատվեց: Սկսեցի գոռալ ամբողջ ուժով:
- Ա՛ն, Ա՛ն, խոսա Ա՞ն... 
Խփեցի հեռախոսը կողքի աթոռին: Վեր թռա հանկարծ: Ինչ - որ մեկը կողքի դռան ապակին է թակում: Եթե ես հիմա հաշմանդամ չդառնամ ուրեմն հրաշք տեղի կունենա: Սա կամ ինձ սպանելու է, կամ բացատրելու թե ինչ է կատարվում: Բայց ես անզոր եմ որևե բան անել: Դեմքը մոտեցնում է լուսամուտին, նայում ինձ: Միայն աչքերն ու քիթն են երևում: Նրա անբռնազբոս հայացքը կարծես մտնի ու իրենով անի ամենախորը վախս: Բացում է դուռն ու նստում:
Խոշորամարմին, 45 ին մոտ մի անձ, որի համար այս լեն ու բոլ «Մերսեդեսի» սրահը նեղ է երևում: Փակում է դուռը, ձեռքը տանում է դեպի գրպանը:
Ես երևի նրանից սպասում եմ, որ ատրճանակ, կամ ավելի վատ. այդ փոքրիկ գրպանից մի մեծ կացին կհանի ու ինձ կտոր կտոր կանի: Բայց նա ինձ պետք է հիասթափեցներ: Ընդամենը ծխախոտի տուփ: Ծխախոտը դնում է բերանը, հանգցնում մեքենայի շարժիչը: Լռության մեջ վառում է այն:
- Չե ՞ս կարծում, որ իմ տեղն ես նստել:
Ես մտածեցի որ իրոք: Ձեռքս տարա, որ բացեմ ու իջնեմ:
- Նստի, նստի:
Որոշեցի կարճ կապել:
- Վերջապես կասե՞ք էս ամենն ինչ ա նշանակում:
- Լսեցի՞ր Աննայի ձայնային հաղորդագրությունը:
- Հա լսեցի:
Տղամարդը մի ձեռքով բռնեց օձիքս.
- Դե հիմա լավ հիշի: Երբ զարթնեցիր ու տեսար որ Աննան գնացել ա սեղանին ի՞նչ էր թողել:
Ահաբեկված ասացի.
- Իի՞նչ էր թողել:
Կայծակնահարվեց հիշողությունս:
- Հհ... հհեռախոսը՞, - կիսահարցրեցի:
- Հա՛ հեռախոսը, - ասաց ու թողեց օձիքս: Հետ նստեց, քաշեց ծխախոտից ու ցածր տոնով շարոնակեց, - եթե դու էշի նման գլուխդ չտնկեիր ու քո համար Երևան չգնայիր, այլ լսեիր թե ինչ ա ասում, ապա հնարավոր ա որ հասնեիր, իջացնեիր ու ինքն էդ վթարին չհասներ, - նորից նյարդային քաշեց ծխախոտից:
Ճիշտ է ասում: Պատահարի նախորդ օրը մարտի ութին նվիրված փարթի կար ակումբում: Երբ պարելուց հետո հոգնած նստած էինք, Աննան հաղորդագրություն ստացավ: Ես չհետաքրքրվեցի ումից: Ինձ ասաց, որ պետք է գնա զուգարան: Ես ասացի լավ: Որոշեցի 2 րոպեով դուրս գալ՝ մաքուր օդ շնչելու: Ու հենց դուրսը տեսա Աննային ինչ - որ տղամա... մի րոպե: Սա հենց այդ նույն տղամարդը չէ՞ր արդյոք: Չորս տարի է անցել արդեն, ես կարող եմ սխալվել: Ես նայում եմ նրան ու մտածում այդ մասին: Նա կարծես գլխի է ընկել, թե ես մտքերով ուր եմ հասել:

_շարունակելի_

----------

GriFFin (29.07.2017), Mr. Annoying (25.07.2017), Sambitbaba (25.07.2017)

----------


## ivy

Աննան հետ էր գալիս, ես նրան նայելով չնկատեցի թե ինչպես այդ մարդը չքացավ: Նրան հարցրեցի թե սա ով էր: Աննան խառնվեց իրար, նա ստել չգիտեր. ես այդպես գիտեի: Նա խնդրեց ինձ հիմա այդ հարցը չտալ: Ես պնդեցի, իսկ նա աղերսում էր, որ հետո խոսենք այդ մասին: Մենք վիճեցինք երկար հյուրանոցի համարում: Ես դուրս եկա՝ քայլելու ու մտածելու: Հետո ներս եկա ու կարծեցի թե Աննան բաղնիքում է, քանի որ լույսը վառ էր, դուռը համարյա ծածկած: Պառկեցի ու մի անգամից քնեցի: Երբ զարթնեցի՝ Աննան չկար: Բաղնիքի լույսը դեռ վառ էր մնացել: Հետո ես ինտերնետով իմացա, որ վթար է եղել ու մահացածների մեջ կարդացի Աննայի անունը:
- Դու կարծում ես թե Աննան գիշերը քո մո՞տ է մնացել, - մտքերս ընդհատեց տղամարդը:
- Ես արդեն ոչինչ չգիտեմ: Այդ դո՞ւք էիք այդ օրը:
- Երբ դու դուրս գալուց հետո վերադարձար համար, ու տեսար որ բաղնիքի լույսը վառված է՝ կարծեցիր թե Աննան այնտեղ է: Բայց երբ դու դուրս եկար ես տեսա քեզ: Զանգեցի Աննային, նա քեզանից թաքուն իջավ ու ես նրան տարա իմ հյուրանոց:
- Փաստորեն...
- Հետո Աննան ինձ մոտ անվերջ լաց էր լինում, իսկ երբ ես կարծեցի թե քնել է՝ ինքս էլ քնեցի: Առավոտյան տեսա որ նա չկա, ու ճիշտ քեզ նման ինտերնետով կարդացի նրա անունը: Առավոտյան նա ինձանից էր հեռացել, իսկ քեզանից՝ գիշերը:
- Ձայնագրությունն էլ գիշե՞րն էր թողել:
- Հա:
- Լավ, դու ո՞վ ես, - անցա դու - ի առանց նկատելու, քանի որ արդեն ուզում էի հարձակվել ու պատառ պատառ անել այս ինձանից երկու անգամ խոշոր անծանոթին:
- Ես Աննային սիրում էի: Ավելի վաղուց, քան դու նրան ճանաչում էիր: Մենք միասին էինք մի ժամանակ, մինչև դու հայտնվեցիր: Ես հասկանում էի, որ նրան տալու շատ բան չունեմ: Ինձ հետ կյանքը կապելով նա պետք է գար իմ աշխարհ, իսկ ես չեմ կարող իմ աշխարհ ինչ - որ մեկի թողնել: Ես նրան ավելի լավ եմ ճանաչել քան դու: Երբ դուք վիճում էիք ու նա քեզ խնդրում էր մենակ թողնել իրեն՝ գալիս էր ինձ մոտ, կամ ուղղակի զանգում էր: Նա ինձ մեկ - մեկ ասում էր, որ զգում էր, որ քո հետ իր հարաբերությունները ինքնախաբեության են նման: Բայց ես միշտ հորդորել եմ նրան գալ քո մոտ, քանի որ միայն դու կարող ես նրան ապագա պարգևել:
- Ուրեմն Աննան ինձ դավաճանո ՞ւմ էր: Ես իհարկե վերջին դեպքից հետո կասկածում էի, բայց այն ժամանակ դրանք գոնե կասկածներ էին, ես կարող էի նրան արդարացնել...
- Գիտե ՞ս ինձ մոտ գալուց հետո հաճախ ինձ ինչ էր ասում:
Զզվանքով նայեցի նրա դեմքին, ու գիտեմ, որ հիմա ինձ համար ինչ - որ սարսափելի բան պիտի ասի: Հայացքով հարցրեցի՝ ի՞նչ.
- Որ կյանքում միայն մի տղամարդ գիտի, ու դա ես եմ: 
Այս բառերը լսելով ես ուզում եմ վառել այս մեքենան ու մեզ: Սրան, նրա համար, որ Աննան նրան է սիրել, իսկ ինձ՝ իմ ոչնչության համար: Ես չգիտեմ նա իմ դեմքին նայելով ինչ է տեսնում, բայց նրա հանգստությունը կարող է միայն մոլագարն ունենալ այս պահին: Ես ամբողջությամբ կատաղությամբ լցված փորձում եմ հարվածներ հասցնել նրան բռունցքներով: Նա հետ է շպրտում բռունցքներս, բռնում վիզս ու գլուխս խփում է ղեկին: Բռնում եմ դեմքս, զգում որ նրա հետ բազուկներով չափվելն անիմաստ է: Նայում եմ ձեռքիս ափին՝ ճակատս արյունահոսում է: Անսպասելի միացնում եմ շարժիչն ու սեղմում գազի սեղմակին:
- Ի՞նչ ծագեց փոքր ուղեղումդ, - արհամարական դիմեց տղամարդը:
Ես լռում եմ, քանի որ ինքս էլ չգիտեմ, թե ինչի համար սկսեցի վարել և ուր: Նա դարձյալ խոսում է.
- Կհիշե ՞ս, թե դա ինչ օր էր:
Զարմացա հարցից: Թերևս, դա ի ՞նչ կարևոր էր:
- Մարտի ութն էր, - պատասխանեցի:
- Իսկ էսօ ՞ր:
Գլխի ընկա մի կարևոր բան: Այսօր էլ է մարտի 8 ը: Ես չգիտեմ դա ինչքանով է կարևոր, բայց զգում եմ, որ էդտեղ թաքնված մի բան կա: Անծանոթը շարունակեց.
- Մարտի 8 - ը, ընկերոջդ ծննդյան օրը, որից դու փորձում էիր տուն վերադառնալ:
- Ինձ մի բան ասա, ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ ես հետևում ինձ:
- Աննայի մահվան օրվանից Արմեն: Դրանից հետո ես քեզ հաճախ եմ հետևել ու գիտեմ քո մասին ամեն ինչ, ոնց հասկացար:
- Բա հիմա ի՞նչ ես ուզում ինձանից, - վերջապես հարցրեցի ամենակարևորի մասին, որը դեռ չէի համարձակվում անել: Սկսեցի ներվայնանալ ու ավելի սեղմեցի գազի սեղմակին:

Արագությունը հասավ՝ 79 կմ/ժ - ի:

- Արմեն, ես Աննայի մահից հետո որոշեցի, որ դու չպիտի ապրես: Բայց հետո որոշեցի քեզ շանս տալ: Հետևել քեզ ու հասկանալ. մի գուցե դու Աննայից հետո կվերանայես քո ապրած կյանքը, կսկսես ուրիշ ձևով ապրել: Ես քեզ տվեցի 4 տարի փոխվելու համար:
Լսելով այս մոլագարին կրճտացնում եմ ատամներս, ու զգում ինչքան եմ խրվել ցեխի մեջ: Արագությունը՝ 84 կմ/ժ: Առանց նրան նայելու հարցրեցի.
- Եվ ի՞նչ արդյունք:
- Վերջին չորս տարում Արմեն, դու ընդամենը ձեռք բերեցիր մեկ օրվա ընկերներ, ունեցար 3 ընկերուհի, որից 2 - ը միաժամանակ: Վատ վարվեցիր երեքի հետ էլ:
- Հա իսկ Աննան սուրբ էր, դու էլ հետը, որ կապի մեջ էիք:
- Հմ..., - քմծիծաղ տվեց տղամարդը, - ճիշտ ես, դրան էլ կանդրադառնամ: Մասնակցեցիր թմրանյութերի առք ու վաճառքի, ինքդ էլ օգտագործեցիր: Հիշո՞ւմ ես, երբ ընկերներով բռնվեցիք անսպասելի քեզ շուտ բաց թողեցին:
Ընկա մտքերի մեջ: Դա իրոք այդպես էր:
- Մի՞թե դու կարծում ես, թե քո սիրուն աչքերի համար քեզ արագ բաց թողեցին: Ես եմ իմ կապերով միջնորդել քո համար: Այնուհետև, դեպքից 6 ամիս անց, բոլորիվին վերջերս դու դիմեցիր բանկ՝ գործի համար:
- Դիմել եմ:
- Նրանք քեզ հայտնեցին որ փորձես հաջորդ անգամ: Բայց հանկարծ անսպասելի զանգահարեցին ու կանչեցին ձևական փորձաշրջանի, այնուհետև վերցրեցին աշխատանքի: Այդ ես էի քեզանից հետո կաշառել նրանց: Հետո դու քեզ այնպես անպատասխանատու դրսևորեցիր, որ հեռացվեցիր աշխատանքից:
- Ինչի՞ համար էիր անում այդ ամենն իմ համար, - անկեղծ զարմացա:
- Ես չէի ուզում քեզ սպանել Արմեն: Այդքան հետևելով ինչ - որ ձևով կապվեցի քեզ հետ: Դու միակ մարդն էիր, որի հետ ես կարող էի զրուցել Աննայի մասին: Որը կարող էր ինձ նրա մասին դրվագներ պատմել, որոնք ես չէի տեսել: Ես ուզում էի, որ դու անցնեիր նորմալ կյանքի, կարիերա ունենայիր: Սկզբում մտածում էի, թե չորս տարում դու կհասցնես ինչ - որ բանի հասնել: Բայց դու միայն տարիներ էիր վատնում: Երբ մեկնարկեց չորրորդ տարին՝ ես սկսեցի անչափ անհանգստանալ: Դրա համար երբ տեսա, որ քեզ դեպի ցած ես գլորում սկսեցի օգնել քեզ ընդհատակից: Ամենաքիչը ես ուզում էի որ հասնեինք այս օրվան: Բայց դու ամեն ինչ փչացրեցիր: Այսօր լրանում է քո չորս տարին: Ես որոշել եմ. դու չես ապրելու:
- Օհ, դատավոր, - քմծիծաղով ասացի, սակայն ներսումս սարսուռ պատեց: Այս մարդը՝ վերջին ժամանակներում լինելով իմ պահապան հրեշտակը այսօր ուզում է զրկել ինձ կյանքից: Արդեն անգամ ես կասկածում եմ, որ նա իրոք ունի իմ կյանքը տնօրինելու իրավունք: Ցնորք:
Լրջացա նորից, գիտակցելով վիճակս: Ճանապարհի այս հատվածն արդեն լուսավորված է: Այս արագության տակ լույսերը արագ փոփոխում են միմյանց՝ թափանցելով մեքենայի սրահը և անցնելով: Մեքենայի արագ ընթացքը խախտում է մայրուղու գիշերային հանգստությունը: Մեքենան իր հետևից խառնում ու օդ է բարձրացնում փոշի ու տերևներ:

Արագությունը՝ 103 կմ/ժ: 

Սրահում մի պահ լռություն էր տիրում:
- Ինչի՞ համար էր Աննան մնում ինձ հետ՝ եթե քեզ էր էդպես սիրում:
Անծանոթը ժողովեց մտքերը, շունչ քաշեց խորը, ու այսպես սկսեց խոսքը.
- Ձայնագրությունը, ու հետո ինձ լսելով դու կարծեցիր, թե ամեն ինչ գիտես արդեն: Օրինակ թե ինչի համար Աննան չի կարող նայել աչքերիդ: Բայց ավաղ ամեն ինչ էդպես չի: Հարցը մենակ դավաճանությունները չեն: Մենք կապված չէինք միայն սիրախաղով:
Արդեն ինձ սկսում է թվալ, որ ինչ էլ լսեմ ինձ այլևս չի կարող զարմացնել:
- Բա է՞լ ինչով, - անտարբեր հարցրեցի:
- Մասնագիտությամբ ես հրաձիգ եմ: Երիտասարդության տարիներին ինձ մեծ ապագա էին կանխատեսել: Բայց ծնողներիս սպանությունից հետո ես թողեցի ամեն ինչ ու անցա ծանր աշխատանքի: Շատ տարիներ անց, երբ ես արդեն բավական հասուն էի ու արդեն կապի մեջ էի մտնում Աննայի հետ՝ ինձ հետ կապվեցին շատ ազդեցիկ մարդիկ և առաջարկեցին գործարք: Ես պետք է երեք հոգու վերացնեի: Եվ ես համաձայնվեցի:
- Ես չէի էլ կասկածում, որ դու արդեն մի քանի հոգու գլուխ կերած կլինես:
- Նրանց սպանելով ես կարծում էի, թե ծնողներիս համար վրեժ եմ լուծում՝ չնայած այդ մարդիկ կապ չունեին այդ դեպքի հետ: Գործին ես շատ լուրջ էի վերաբերվում: Պատվիրատուներից ժամանակ խնդրեցի թիրախներին լավ ուսումնասիրելու ու առանց հետքերի սպանելու համար: Այդտեղ ես մասնագիտացա մարդկանց հետևելու հարցում: Աննային ես պատմեցի սպանությունների մասին, իսկ նա խոստացավ դա երբեք ոչ - ոքի չասել: Նա անգամ ներեց ինձ, ասելով, որ իր համար պատիվ է դառնալ իմ հանցակիցը:
- Ան - նա՜, - գլուխս աջ ու ձախ անելով ասացի:

Արագությունը՝ 108 կմ/ժ:

- Աննան իրոք իրեն համարում էր իմ հանցակիցը: Բայց նա չէր կարողանում համակերպվել այն մտքի հետ, որ այդքան բան է քեզանից թաքցնում: Հաճախ էր ընկնում խորը դեպրեսիաների մեջ ու ասում՝ որ քեզ արժանի չէ:
- Էդ հարցում Աննան միանշանակ ճիշտ էր:
- Գիտե՞ս Արմեն, մենք առաջին անգամ չի որ կողք - կողքի ենք:
- Իսկ էլ ե՞րբ ենք եղել:
- Աննայի թաղման օրը: Երբ դագաղը տանելուց երկու հոգի էին պակասում: Ես կանգնած էի քո կողքին: Ես ներկայացել էի որպես կոլեգա: Դու ինքդ ինձ խնդրեցիր որ միանամ: Ու մենք կողք - կողքի դիմացից տանում էինք Աննային հողին հանձնելու:
Ձեռքով խփում եմ մեքենայի ղեկին մի քանի անգամ նյարդայնությունից: Նորից թույլ անձրև է սկսվում:

Արագությունը՝ 113 կմ/ժ:

- Քո նման զզվելի սրիկա անգամ կինոներում չեմ տեսել:
Անծանոթը վերցնում է մեքենայի մեջի հեռախոսն ու մեկնում ինձ.
- Վերցրու, զանգիր ընկերոջդ, տես խնջույքը շարունակո՞ւմ են:
- Ինչի՞դ ա պետք:
- Զանգիր կիմանաս:
Հավաքում եմ ընկերոջս համարը:
- Ներս լավ ե՞ք:
- Արմ յանի խի՞ գնացիր, թույն ա սաղ: Լավ դու էն ասա, տաքսի կա՞ր:
- Հա գտա, ճանապարհին եմ:
- Լավ Արմ ջան, ասա կամաց քշի, ճամփեքը թա.... Արմ հլը մի րոպե կանչում են վռազ կզանգեմ:
Անջատում է հեռախոսը: Անծանոթը հանգիստ ժպիտով ինձ է նայում:

- Հիմա կասե՞ս զանգիս իմաստը:
Անծանոթը թաթը խփում է ճակատին ու բարձր հռհռում: Նյարդերս չեն հերիքում.
- Ի՞նչ ես հռհռոցդ գցել, նորմալ բան ասա:
- Վա՜յ Արմեն, գիտե՞ս, էս ընկերդ, Ներսեսը, ոնց էր սիրահետում ընկերուհիներիցդ Լուսինեին: Մի օր էլ էնքան համառ գտնվեց, որ գիշերը տարավ հյուրանոց:
Գլուխս կպայթի հիմա:
- Ի՞նչ ես զառանցում, - ասացի:
- Դու շատ մի տխրի: Լուսինեն մեղավոր չէր: Ընկերդ իրեն տարել էր խաբելով՝ թե դա քո անակնկալն է: Խմեցրել էր թուլացնող լուծույթով սուրճ: Էնպես որ երկուսից գոնե մեկը չի դավաճանել քեզ:
- Մխիթարո՞ւմ ես:
- Ինչքանով կարողանում եմ, - հեգնանքով ասաց անծանոթը, - Երբ թմրանյութերի գործով նստեցիր ընկերներիդ հետ՝ Ներսեսը լուրեր էր տարածում իբր դու ես ծախել ընկերներիդ: Որպես ապացույց հիշեցնում էր, որ քեզ շուտ բաց թողեցին: Բայց դու մի մտածիր: Հենց նոր վրեժդ լուծեցիր Ներսեսից:
- Այսի՞նքն:
- Այսինքն ես հեռախոսը միացրել էի ընկերոջդ տան գազի համակարգին: Ու մի զանգ էր պետք, որ համակարգը խախտվի ու անհոտ գազը տուն լցվի:
- Իինչ ես արե՞լ, - կտրված ձայնով հարցրեցի:
- Ես քո համար հանճարեղ վրեժ կազմակերպեցի, Արմեն: Ասա որ ինքդ էսքան լավ չէիր մտածի:
Կարծես ուղեղս կճաքի այս նորությունից: Դողացող ոտքս մինչև վերջ սեղմում եմ գազի սեղմակին: Լեզուս պապանձվել է: Միայն կմկմում եմ ինչ որ բաներ, իսկ անծանոթը նայում է ինձ ու ծիծաղում, որն ինձ այնպես է ստորացնում:

Արագությունը՝ 118 կմ/ժ:

- Արժանի չես դու ապրելու:
- Որոշեցիր տանել գլուխս ուտե՞լ: Ցավոք դա քո որոշելիքը չի Արմեն:
- Է՞լ ինչ ես պատրաստել իմ համար:
- Իմ որոշումն էսպիսինն ա. դու չես ապրելու, բայց ե՞ս էլ ինչի համար ապրեմ: Ուրեմն թող գրողի ծոցը կորչենք: Այլևս իմաստ չունի իմ ապրելը: Երբ մեքենայի արագությունը հասնի 120 – ի մեքենային միացված պայթուցիկը կգործի: Նայի՛ր արագաչափին:
Աչքերս իջեցնում եմ արագաչափին սարսափով:

Արագությունը՝ 120 կմ/ժ:

- Վերջացնենք էս անիմաստ պատմությունը, - ասաց անծանոթը:

Ամայի մայրուղու վրա ամեն ինչ հանգիստ է: Միայն թեթև անձրևն է խախտում լռությունը: Բայց հանկարծ հեռվից մեծ արագությամբ սլացող հին «Մերսեդեսը» հասնում է այստեղ ու պայթում: Արագության տակ պայթյունի պատճառով այն թռնում է օդ՝ մոտ 15 մետր բարձրությամբ: Օդում առաջ ճախրելով արդեն հրե սայլը ընկնում է գետնին՝ 70 ից 80 մետր այն կողմ: Ընկնելուց հետո հրվում է առաջ՝ ևս 40 ից 50 մետր: Օդից անձրևի հետ միախառնված ցած են թափվում ապակու մանր կտորները: Հեռվում լսվում է կրակի ահեղ ձայնն ու անձրևի բախումը երկաթի հետ:

Արագությունը՝ 0 կմ/ժ:

----------

GriFFin (29.07.2017), Mr. Annoying (25.07.2017), Sambitbaba (25.07.2017), Smokie (06.08.2017), Tiger29 (25.07.2017), Աթեիստ (25.07.2017), Արէա (25.07.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Էս ինչ հիմարություն էր,ասենք առաջի անգամ անհամբեր կսպասեմ,որ դիմակը բացվի։մի քանի րոպե կյանքիցս անիմաստ կորավ։
Հ.Գ էդ արագություններն էլ բացել էր

----------

Ծլնգ (25.07.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ցանկացած գրողին փորձում եմ լավ խոսոքով քաջալերեմ, գործի մեջ լավ բաներ նշեմ, որ մյուսը ավելի լավը լինի, բայց էս մեկի պահով Յոհանը լրիվ սրտիցս խոսեց․․․ 

Հեղինակ ջան, չվհատվես, նորից փորձի, ավելի լավ գրի, նախադրյալները կան․․․ բայց էս մեկի մասին խոսալս հեչ չի գալիս։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Չգիտեմ, ես հավանեցի։
Միտքը լավն էր, շարադրանքն էլ։ Մենակ սյուժետային շատ թերություններ կային, բայց հեշտ կարդացի։

Ասենք անծանոթը մեղադրում ա հերոսին աղջկա մահվան մեջ, էն դեպքում, որ հենց իրա պատճառով ա լքել տղուն, ու հետո էլ պնդում ա, թե կարար ինչ որ բան աներ, որ աղջիկը չվթարվեր, բայց երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց էլ չհասկացա, թե ոնց կարար կանխեր վթարը։
Կամ ասենք բջջայինը գազի համակարգին կապելուն չհավատացի։ Էլի տենց մանր բաներ կային, որ չհավատացի, բայց մեկ ա դուրըս եկավ։

----------

Sambitbaba (25.07.2017), Հարդ (27.07.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարճ․ չհավատացի:

----------


## ivy

Ահագին հետաքրքիր էր: Բայց մի տեսակ ֆիլմային էր, ոչ թե գրական: Որպես մի կարճամետրաժ, արագընթաց ֆիլմ գուցե և նայվեր, ու շատ էլ չխորանայիր հավանական-անհավանականի հարցի մեջ: Բայց էսպես՝ որպես պատմվածք,  համաձայն եմ Բյուրի հետ, որ էդքան էլ հավատ ներշնչող չէր:
Ամեն դեպքում, հավեսով կարդացի: 
Էլի գրի: Չգիտեի, որ ստեղծագործում ես  :Smile: 

«Միգուցե» միասին է գրվում:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.07.2017), Աթեիստ (25.07.2017), Հարդ (27.07.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ոնց որ հիմիկվա հայկական սերիալներից լիներ  :Jpit:  Նույնիսկ ձայների պաթոսները լսեցի, կամ էդպես էի մտքումս կարդում  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.07.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (25.07.2017), Յոհաննես (25.07.2017), Ուլուանա (28.07.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոնց որ հիմիկվա հայկական սերիալներից լիներ  Նույնիսկ ձայների պաթոսները լսեցի, կամ էդպես էի մտքումս կարդում


Դիպուկ էր  :LOL:  
Ես ուզում էի մի երկու բառ ավել գրել, բայց ասեցի մեկով սահմանափակվեմ: Էն էլ դու էդ մի երկու բառը սենց մի տողով շատ սիրուն ամփոփեցիր:

----------


## Արէա

Շատ լավ կարդացվեց։
Անծանոթն էր ինչ-որ գերբնական մեկը, բայց մի քանի անգամ վրայից անցնելուց հետո կարելի ա ավելի քիչ անհավանական դարձնել գործողությունները։
Մնացածը հետաքրքիր էր՝ ինտրիգներով, նկարագրություններով, բացահայտումներով։

Ու ժամանակների պահն ա խառը. 

դուրս եկա
շնչում եմ
ենթադրում եմ
հագնում եմ
որոշում եմ
որոշեցի
ուզեցի
և այլն

Կամ պիտի լինի. դուրս եմ գալիս, շնչում եմ, ենթադրում եմ, հագնում եմ, որոշում եմ, ուզում եմ,
կամ՝ դուրս եկա, շնչեցի, ենթադրեցի, հագա, որոշեցի, ուզեցի։

----------

Sambitbaba (25.07.2017), Smokie (06.08.2017), Tiger29 (25.07.2017), Աթեիստ (25.07.2017), Հարդ (27.07.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ամենից շատ, երևի թե կիսում եմ Աթեիստի կարծիքը:
Վատը չէր, բայց կային ավելորդություններ:
Հետաքրքիր էր, բայց նաև երկար: Մի երկու տեղ մի թեթև հոգնեցրեց:
Սխալներն էլ են շատ, ու դա էլ բավական խանգարող է: Միանալով մյուսներին, ասեմ, որ տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ ստորակետից կամ վերջակտից հետո բացատ չեն թողնում: Այս պատմվածքում տեսա, որ մի բան էլ տանել չեմ կարողանում. երբ բացատ են թողնում բառերի ու գծիկի միջև՝ "ինչ-որ" կամ նման բան գրելիս... :Sad: 

Բայց բովանդակության առումով բավական հաջող էր, հենց սկզբից կար ինչ-որ լարում, և վերջին հասնելը հեչ էլ դժվար չէր: :Smile: 

Արէայի ասածը՝ "Անծանոթն էր ինչ-որ գերբնական մեկը, բայց մի քանի անգամ վրայից անցնելուց հետո կարելի ա ավելի քիչ անհավանական դարձնել գործողությունները", - ճիշտ է, համաձայն եմ: Բայց ինձ թվաց, թե դա միակ տարբերակը չի: Երևի կարելի էր նաև դրա լրիվ հակառակն անել, այսինքն անծանոթին ավելի անհավանական մեկը դարձնել, ու դա էլ կուտվեր:

Հաճույքով կկարդայի հեղինակի ավելի հղկված ստեղծագործություններ:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.07.2017), Հարդ (27.07.2017)

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

Նախ ասեմ, որ մեծ քանակությամբ սխալները անընդհատ շեղում էին ուշադրությունս ու չէին թողնում կենտրոնանալ բուն ասելիքի վրա: 
Իրոք, մի քիչ ձգձգված էր, կարելի էր ավելի համառոտ շարադրել միտքը: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ հետաքրքիր էր: Լավ մշակվելու դեպքում կարող էր ֆիլմի սցենար դառնալ:

----------

Հարդ (27.07.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Սենց սցենարով անկապ ֆիլմերի կարիքն էլ չկա։Ավելի լավա Դիմակը գրելը թարգի ու անի էն ինչը իրա մոտ լավա ստացվում ։Մարդ նյարդայնանումա,ձեր գրածները կարդալուց։Նկատել եմ,որ անկապ տեղը հույսեր եք տալիս մսրդկանց ու նենց մեղմ եք գրում։Դրա համար էլ հիմա սաղ ազգը գրողա դարձել ու իրանց գրած աղբերը համարվում են ժամանակակից գրականություն։Ամեն մի քամուց քշված մի բլոգա բացում,կամ մի գիրքա գրում ու ֆսյո ինքը ժամանակակից գրողա(ու էդ անտաղանդ գրողները,որ սկսում են արտասահմանյան հեղինակներին քլնգել էդ վաբշեա բացում),բայց եթե ժամանակին ասեն,որ էդ մարդու գրածները աղբ են,այ սենց վիճակ չէր ստեղծվի։էսքանը

----------


## reminilo

Էն տպավորությունն ա, որ հեղինակը գրել ա, հետո սխալացրել իր գրածը, հետո էլ եկել քլնգում ա իրան:

----------

Դեղին մուկիկ (26.07.2017)

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

Հույս ոչ ոք չի տալիս, այլ ուղղակի նշում են(ք) թերությունները, որոնց վրա կարելի է աշխատել, ուղղել: Եթե ինչ-որ լավ բան ես նկատում ու դա էլ նշում, դա անկապ հույս տալ չի: Ինչքան հասկացա՝ առաջին փորձն է: Եթե շատ աշխատի, հաջորդ փորձերը ավելի լավը կլինեն: Հաստատ դրանից հեղինակը միայն օգուտ կստանա (գոնե խոսքը ավելի ճիշտ կկառուցի, իսկ դա միայն գրողներին չի պետք): Իսկ հեղինակը հաստատ միտք էլ չունի ժամանակակից գրականության կարկառուն ներկայացուցիչներից մեկը դառնալ: Մարդն ուղղակի իր փորձը ներկայացրել է:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.07.2017)

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

> Էն տպավորությունն ա, որ հեղինակը գրել ա, հետո սխալացրել իր գրածը, հետո էլ եկել քլնգում ա իրան:


Իրոք, ես էլ նման տպավորություն ստացա, որ հեղինակն այստեղ ինքն իրեն տեղը տեղին քննադատում է: )))))

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Հույս ոչ ոք չի տալիս, այլ ուղղակի նշում են(ք) թերությունները, որոնց վրա կարելի է աշխատել, ուղղել: Եթե ինչ-որ լավ բան ես նկատում ու դա էլ նշում, դա անկապ հույս տալ չի: Ինչքան հասկացա՝ առաջին փորձն է: Եթե շատ աշխատի, հաջորդ փորձերը ավելի լավը կլինեն: Հաստատ դրանից հեղինակը միայն օգուտ կստանա (գոնե խոսքը ավելի ճիշտ կկառուցի, իսկ դա միայն գրողներին չի պետք): Իսկ հեղինակը հաստատ միտք էլ չունի ժամանակակից գրականության կարկառուն ներկայացուցիչներից մեկը դառնալ: Մարդն ուղղակի իր փորձը ներկայացրել է:


Մի տեսակ սենց ավատարով ու մականունով մարդկանց լուրջ չեմ կարա վերաբերվեմ,հա խնդիրը իմ մեջա։
Հետո սենց մալալետկա գրառումները հիմնականում պետքա անտեսել.<<Եթե շատ աշխատի, հաջորդ փորձերը ավելի լավը կլինեն>>։Գրածս մի երեք անգամ էլ կարդա։Եթե էս մարդու մոտ չկա էդ գրելու տաղանդը էլ խի՞ շատ աշխատի,վըյ։
Հ.Գ Հա ես եմ գրել  :LOL:

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

> Մի տեսակ սենց ավատարով ու մականունով մարդկանց լուրջ չեմ կարա վերաբերվեմ,հա խնդիրը իմ մեջա։
> Հետո սենց մալալետկա գրառումները հիմնականում պետքա անտեսել.<<Եթե շատ աշխատի, հաջորդ փորձերը ավելի լավը կլինեն>>։Գրածս մի երեք անգամ էլ կարդա։Եթե էս մարդու մոտ չկա էդ գրելու տաղանդը էլ խի՞ շատ աշխատի,վըյ։
> Հ.Գ Հա ես եմ գրել


Ձեզ էլ նույն խորհուրդը կտամ, իմ գրածը մի երեք անգամ կարդացեք: Ես շատ պարզ գրել եմ, որ ոչ թե գրելու տաղանդ կառաջանա, ու մարդը մեծանուն գրող կդառնա, այլ որ շատ աշխատելով խոսքը կհղկի, ավելի մաքուր, գեղեցիկ ու ճիշտ կգրի: Իսկ դա բոլորին է պետք, ոչ միայն գրողներին: 
Խնդիր չկա, ոնց ուզում եք վերաբերվեք:  :Ok:

----------

reminilo (26.07.2017), Smokie (06.08.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ձեզ էլ նույն խորհուրդը կտամ, իմ գրածը մի երեք անգամ կարդացեք: Ես շատ պարզ գրել եմ, որ ոչ թե գրելու տաղանդ կառաջանա, ու մարդը մեծանուն գրող կդառնա, այլ որ շատ աշխատելով խոսքը կհղկի, ավելի մաքուր, գեղեցիկ ու ճիշտ կգրի: Իսկ դա բոլորին է պետք, ոչ միայն գրողներին: 
> Խնդիր չկա, ոնց ուզում եք վերաբերվեք:


օքեյ

----------

Դեղին մուկիկ (26.07.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Հեղինակ ջան, չգիտեմ ինչպես ես վերաբերվում քննադատություններին, ամեն դեպքում մի բան եմ ուզում հուշել. կատեգորիկ ասված բաները չի նշանակում, որ պարտադիր ճշմարտություն են՝ մենակ նրա համար, որ ինչ-որ մեկը ավելի «համարձակ» ա գտնվել «ուղիղ» լինելու։ Սրանք բոլորն ընդամենը անձնական կարծիքներ են՝ հիմնավորված կամ անհիմն, ու եթե քո գրածը թեկուզ մի հոգու դուր ա եկել, ու էդ մի հոգին էլ թեկուզ դու լինես, արդեն արժի, որ գրես։
Տվյալ դեպքում հավանողների թիվը հաստատ մեկից ավել էր։

----------

Sambitbaba (26.07.2017), Smokie (06.08.2017), Աթեիստ (26.07.2017), Հարդ (27.07.2017), Մուշու (26.07.2017), Ուլուանա (28.07.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Հեղինակ ջան,միգուցե դու իմ ընկերներից մեկն ես,եթե շատ կոպիտ եմ եղել,ուրեմն տենց էլ պետք էր։Դ Հիմնականում ստեղծագործակսն անկյունը անտեսել եմ ու շատերը իմ նման անտեսել են ներկայիս գրողներին,դրա հսմար հիմա այ սենց աղբ վիճակումա մեր իբր ժամանակակից գրականությունը։
Իրականում չեմ ծայրահեղացնում ու եթե անգամ դու Հոսոն ես,մեկա կասեմ,որ գրելը էդ քոնը չի։Նու հա,երբ լը֊լը֊լը լյքոշ լռված կլինես կարաս քո համար գրես,բայց իրականում վստահ կրկնում եմ Էս քոնը չի,ֆսյո։
Բարեկամ,փլիզ,նյէ նադը ։ճ

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հեղինակ ջան,միգուցե դու իմ ընկերներից մեկն ես,եթե շատ կոպիտ եմ եղել,ուրեմն տենց էլ պետք էր։Դ Հիմնականում ստեղծագործակսն անկյունը անտեսել եմ ու շատերը իմ նման անտեսել են ներկայիս գրողներին,դրա հսմար հիմա այ սենց աղբ վիճակումա մեր իբր ժամանակակից գրականությունը։
> Իրականում չեմ ծայրահեղացնում ու եթե անգամ դու Հոսոն ես,մեկա կասեմ,որ գրելը էդ քոնը չի։Նու հա,երբ լը֊լը֊լը լյքոշ լռված կլինես կարաս քո համար գրես,բայց իրականում վստահ կրկնում եմ Էս քոնը չի,ֆսյո։
> Բարեկամ,փլիզ,նյէ նադը ։ճ


Յոհաննէս ջան, մարդ էլ կա ապրելը մոտը շատ լավ չի ստացվում։ Հիմա ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում, թարգի՞։ ։)

----------

Sambitbaba (26.07.2017), Smokie (06.08.2017), Աթեիստ (26.07.2017), Մուշու (26.07.2017), Ուլուանա (28.07.2017), Վոլտերա (26.07.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Յոհաննէս ջան, մարդ էլ կա ապրելը մոտը շատ լավ չի ստացվում։ Հիմա ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում, թարգի՞։ ։)


Իբր ի՞նչ համեմատություն ես անում ։ճճ
Մի քիչ առաջ նմանեցնում էիր հայկական սերիալի(ինչի տակ ստորագրում եմ),հիմա ի՞նչ,ուզում ես նման հիմարությունների նկատմամբ մեղմ վերաբերմունք,որ տարածում ստանան,հա՞։Սենց բաների նկատմամբ հենց սկզբից պետք է չոր ու կոպիտ վերաբերմունք,որ ի սպառ վերացվի ու գրականությունը քիչ մը վերականգնվի։
Իսկ էս անտերը մասնագիտություն չի,որ սովորեն։
Հ.Գ Հիմա ամեն աղբ արվեստի տեղ սղցնում են ու էս թեմայով էլ խորհուրդ կտամ Քառակուսի ֆիլմը նայեք։Ես էսքանը էս թեմայում,եթե մի անգամ էլ մտնեմ էս ստեղծագործական անկյուն ու էլի նման հիմարություն տեսնեմ էլի նույն կերպ կարձագանքեմ։
Ամեն

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Իբր ի՞նչ համեմատություն ես անում ։ճճ
> Մի քիչ առաջ նմանեցնում էիր հայկական սերիալի(ինչի տակ ստորագրում եմ),հիմա ի՞նչ,ուզում ես նման հիմարությունների նկատմամբ մեղմ վերաբերմունք,որ տարածում ստանան,հա՞։Սենց բաների նկատմամբ հենց սկզբից պետք է չոր ու կոպիտ վերաբերմունք,որ ի սպառ վերացվի ու գրականությունը քիչ մը վերականգնվի։
> Իսկ էս անտերը մասնագիտություն չի,որ սովորեն։
> Հ.Գ Հիմա ամեն աղբ արվեստի տեղ սղցնում են ու էս թեմայով էլ խորհուրդ կտամ Քառակուսի ֆիլմը նայեք։Ես էսքանը էս թեմայում,եթե մի անգամ էլ մտնեմ էս ստեղծագործական անկյուն ու էլի նման հիմարություն տեսնեմ էլի նույն կերպ կարձագանքեմ։
> Ամեն


Էս ինչ ֆաշիստական վերաբերմունք էր  :Jpit: 
Ինչի սերիալները հանդիսատես չունե՞ն։ Երևի ավելի շատ, քան որակով կամ խելոք ֆիլմերը։ Հիմա ի՞նչ, արգելե՞լ ա պետք։
Ու վերացնելով դրանք՝ մարդկանց ճաշակը կամ ընկալումները փոխվու՞մ են։ Կամ ո՞վ ա որոշում ինչն իրավունք ունի գոյություն ունենալու, ինչը՝ չէ, եթե կոնկրետ վնասների ու չարիքների մասին չի խոսքը։
Հիմա կոնկրետ էս ստեղծագործությունից ահագին մարդ բավականություն ա ստացել կարդալով, ու եթե հեղինակը հետևեր քո պոտենցիալ խորհրդին, էսքան մարդ էդ պոտենցիալ բավականությունը չէր ստանա։ 
Իսկ որ քո ու Ծլնգի ժամանակից մի քանի րոպե վատնվեցին /հետո էլ վատնվում են դրա դեմ բողոքելու վրա/, ոչինչ, դրանից աշխարհը չի քանդվի  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.07.2017)

----------


## ivy

Բա ո՞վ կլինի գրած  :Think: 
Մի քիչ մտածեք, գիշերը կասեմ։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բա ո՞վ կլինի գրած 
> Մի քիչ մտածեք, գիշերը կասեմ։


Մենք ստեղ մեկին մի քիչ կասկածեցինք, բայց ավելի լավ ա լռեմ, հանկարծ ինքը կարող ա չլինի...
Ուղղակի անսպասելիորեն անհետացել ա էս քանի օրը...

----------


## Վահե-91

պատմության հերոսների արարքներն անտանելի անտրամաբանական են

----------

Հարդ (27.07.2017)

----------


## ivy

> *Մենք* ստեղ մեկին մի քիչ կասկածեցինք, բայց ավելի լավ ա լռեմ, հանկարծ ինքը կարող ա չլինի...
> Ուղղակի անսպասելիորեն անհետացել ա էս քանի օրը...


Ով էր կասկածյալը, և ովքեր էին մենք֊ը ։))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, մի բան էլ ասեմ էս գործի մասին։ Ուրեմն որ սկսեցի կարդալ, սկզբում էնպիսի տպավորություն ստացա, որ նարատորը կին ա։ Հետո մեկ էլ պարզվեց՝ նախկինն էլ ա կին: Ասեցի՝ ուխ, էս ինչ կայֆ ա, լեզբիների մասին պատմություն ա։ Էն էլ պարզվեց՝ նարատորի անունը Արմեն ա: Էստեղից հետևություն եմ անում, որ հեղինակն աղջիկ ա ու չի կարողացել առաջին դեմքով տղամարդ կերպար ներկայացնել:

Գուշակում եմ․ Մուշու։

----------

boooooooom (28.07.2017), Հարդ (27.07.2017), Յոհաննես (26.07.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ի դեպ, մի բան էլ ասեմ էս գործի մասին։ Ուրեմն որ սկսեցի կարդալ, սկզբում էնպիսի տպավորություն ստացա, որ նարատորը կին ա։ Հետո մեկ էլ պարզվեց՝ նախկինն էլ ա կին: Ասեցի՝ ուխ, էս ինչ կայֆ ա, լեզբիների մասին պատմություն ա։ Էն էլ պարզվեց՝ նարատորի անունը Արմեն ա: Էստեղից հետևություն եմ անում, որ հեղինակն աղջիկ ա ու չի կարողացել առաջին դեմքով տղամարդ կերպար ներկայացնել:
> 
> *Գուշակում եմ․ Մուշու*։


Ես էլ ասում եմ խի՞ ա բացասական վարկանիշ տվել ։ճ
Հա,ես էլ եմ էդ մտքին,գրելը թարգի Մուշու ջան ։ճ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ ասում եմ խի՞ ա բացասական վարկանիշ տվել ։ճ
> Հա,ես էլ եմ էդ մտքին,գրելը թարգի Մուշու ջան ։ճ


Աաաաա, քեզ բացասակա՞ն ա տվել  :LOL:  ուրեմն հաստատ ինքն ա

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես էլ ասում եմ խի՞ ա բացասական վարկանիշ տվել ։ճ
> Հա,ես էլ եմ էդ մտքին,գրելը թարգի Մուշու ջան ։ճ


արա դե էդ վարկանիշների սահմանափակումները հանեք էլի, օրինակ սրան ոնց մի հատ վարկանիշ չտաս ։Ճ

----------


## ivy

*Մոդերատորական. Վերջին մի քանի գրառումները տեղափոխվել են «Առանձին թեմաներից դուրս գրական քննարկումներ» թեմա: Խնդրում եմ քննարկումը շարունակել էնտեղ: Էս թեմայում քննարկում ենք ներկայացված ստեղծագործությունը:*

----------

Հարդ (27.07.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

Ահավոր ձանձրալի ա գրած։ Պարունակությունն էլ մի բան չէր, որ ասենք տեխնիկան փրկեր։ Ես օրինակ ոչ մի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում, ակումբում տեղադրված որոշ այ ստեղծագործություններից, որ ասեմ կատաստրոֆիկ վատն ա։ Ինչ խոսք գրչին տիրապետելու հարցում նույնը չեմ կարա ասեմ։ Լիքը մարդիկ անբովանդակ բուլշիթն էլ են կարում գրեն հղկված ու ըթեռնելի տեքստերով։

----------

Հարդ (27.07.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Էս դիմակը բացելու վախտը չի՞ ։Դ

----------


## ivy

> Էս դիմակը բացելու վախտը չի՞ ։Դ


*Հարդ*  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (28.07.2017), Cassiopeia (27.07.2017), Rammstein (27.07.2017), Sambitbaba (27.07.2017), Tiger29 (27.07.2017), Աթեիստ (27.07.2017), Արէա (27.07.2017), Հարդ (27.07.2017)

----------


## Հարդ

Շնորհակալություն դրական կարծիքների ու հատկապես ադեկվատ քննադատությունների համար: Մի անգամից ասեմ որ ստեղ սկսնակ գրող լինելու հարց չկա, քանի որ գրող դառնալու ոչ մի հավակնություն չունեմ: Պատմվածքը գրել եմ երկու օրում, ու էդ երկու օրում ապրել եմ դրանով: Հաճույք ա պատճառել ինձ էդ պրոցեսը: Ցանկությունն էկել ա լրիվ անակնկալ: Չեմ գրել ուրիշների համար, չեմ գրել ինչ որ հաջողության հասնելու համար: Գրել եմ իմ համար ու էդ ինձ հաճույք ա պատճառել: Ու եթե հինգ տարի հետո, կամ թեկուզ վաղը նորից անակնկալ սիրտս ուզի գրել՝ հաճույքով կգրեմ եթե անգամ դա ոչ մեկի դուր չգար: Ուրախ եմ որ կային մարդիկ ովքեր հավեսով կարդացել են: Դրական կարծիքները մարդկանցից էին ում կարծիքն իմ համար կշիռ ունի:

Շնորհակալ եմ կարդալու ու մեկնաբանելու համար:

----------

boooooooom (28.07.2017), Cassiopeia (27.07.2017), GriFFin (29.07.2017), ivy (27.07.2017), Sambitbaba (27.07.2017), Smokie (06.08.2017), Tiger29 (27.07.2017), Աթեիստ (27.07.2017), Արէա (27.07.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (27.07.2017), Ծլնգ (27.07.2017), Մուշու (27.07.2017), Նաիրուհի (08.08.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Շնորհակալություն դրական կարծիքների ու հատկապես ադեկվատ քննադատությունների համար: Մի անգամից ասեմ որ ստեղ սկսնակ գրող լինելու հարց չկա, քանի որ գրող դառնալու ոչ մի հավակնություն չունեմ: Պատմվածքը գրել եմ երկու օրում, ու էդ երկու օրում ապրել եմ դրանով: Հաճույք ա պատճառել ինձ էդ պրոցեսը: Ցանկությունն էկել ա լրիվ անակնկալ: Չեմ գրել ուրիշների համար, չեմ գրել ինչ որ հաջողության հասնելու համար: Գրել եմ իմ համար ու էդ ինձ հաճույք ա պատճառել: Ու եթե հինգ տարի հետո, կամ թեկուզ վաղը նորից անակնկալ սիրտս ուզի գրել՝ հաճույքով կգրեմ եթե անգամ դա ոչ մեկի դուր չգար: Ուրախ եմ որ կային մարդիկ ովքեր հավեսով կարդացել են: Դրական կարծիքները մարդկանցից էին ում կարծիքն իմ համար կշիռ ունի:
> 
> Շնորհակալ եմ կարդալու ու մեկնաբանելու համար:


Շատ ապրես, հուսով եմ հաջորդը շուտ կլնի, ու թեկուզ ավելի դանդաղ, բայց ավելի կայֆ սյուժեով  :Wink:

----------

Հարդ (27.07.2017)

----------


## Հարդ

> Չգիտեմ, ես հավանեցի։
> Միտքը լավն էր, շարադրանքն էլ։ Մենակ սյուժետային շատ թերություններ կային, բայց հեշտ կարդացի։
> 
> Ասենք անծանոթը մեղադրում ա հերոսին աղջկա մահվան մեջ, էն դեպքում, որ հենց իրա պատճառով ա լքել տղուն, ու հետո էլ պնդում ա, թե կարար ինչ որ բան աներ, որ աղջիկը չվթարվեր, բայց երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց էլ չհասկացա, թե ոնց կարար կանխեր վթարը։
> Կամ ասենք բջջայինը գազի համակարգին կապելուն չհավատացի։ Էլի տենց մանր բաներ կային, որ չհավատացի, բայց մեկ ա դուրըս եկավ։


Անծանոթը մեղադրում էր Արմենին որ Աննային հարցերով խեղդել էր: Ինքը մտածում էր Արմենը մեղավոր էր որ կռիվ սարքեց Աննային էդ վիճակին հասցրեց: Այսինքն դա ավելի շատ զգացմունքային հողի վրա մեղադրանք էր քան ռացիոնալ:




> Ահագին հետաքրքիր էր: Բայց մի տեսակ ֆիլմային էր, ոչ թե գրական: Որպես մի կարճամետրաժ, արագընթաց ֆիլմ գուցե և նայվեր, ու շատ էլ չխորանայիր հավանական-անհավանականի հարցի մեջ: Բայց էսպես՝ որպես պատմվածք,  համաձայն եմ Բյուրի հետ, որ էդքան էլ հավատ ներշնչող չէր:
> Ամեն դեպքում, հավեսով կարդացի: 
> Էլի գրի: Չգիտեի, որ ստեղծագործում ես 
> 
> «Միգուցե» միասին է գրվում:


ճիշտ բան ես զգացել Այվի ջան: Իմ մտածողությունը ավելի շատ ֆիլմային ա, քանի որ մի քանի տարի ա ինչ կինոինդուստրիայում եմ գտնվում: Ու բնականաբար ինչ էլ գրեմ դա անելու եմ վերջնական արդյունքում ֆիլմ պատկերացնելով:




> Ոնց որ հիմիկվա հայկական սերիալներից լիներ  Նույնիսկ ձայների պաթոսները լսեցի, կամ էդպես էի մտքումս կարդում


Սա միակ քննադատությունն էր որ ինձ ցավացրեց )) Ինքս էլ եմ մտածել գրելուց որ հանկարծ սերիալի չնմանվի: Բայց հարց ա առաջանում, որ քննարկելու համար կարող ա առանձին թեմա պետք լինի: Ի՞նչն ա սերիալացնում: Հայերեն խոսակցական լեզվով մարդկային հարաբերություննե՞րը: Կարող ա՞ դա նրանից ա որ հայերենով էսօր մեծապես վատ որակի սերիալներն են նկարահանվում ու դա ա մեղավոր որ եթե լեզուն կիրառական հայերենն ա ուրեմն ասոցացնում ա հայկական սերիալի հետ: Ո՞նց պետք ա գրվեր նույն տեքստը, որ լիներ համ գործածական, համ ոչ սերիալային:




> Շատ լավ կարդացվեց։
> Անծանոթն էր ինչ-որ գերբնական մեկը, բայց մի քանի անգամ վրայից անցնելուց հետո կարելի ա ավելի քիչ անհավանական դարձնել գործողությունները։
> Մնացածը հետաքրքիր էր՝ ինտրիգներով, նկարագրություններով, բացահայտումներով։
> 
> Ու ժամանակների պահն ա խառը. 
> 
> դուրս եկա
> շնչում եմ
> ենթադրում եմ
> ...


Մերսի Արէա ջան, եթե էլի գրեմ հաշվի կառնեմ ժամանակների պահը:




> Ամենից շատ, երևի թե կիսում եմ Աթեիստի կարծիքը:
> Վատը չէր, բայց կային ավելորդություններ:
> Հետաքրքիր էր, բայց նաև երկար: Մի երկու տեղ մի թեթև հոգնեցրեց:
> Սխալներն էլ են շատ, ու դա էլ բավական խանգարող է: Միանալով մյուսներին, ասեմ, որ տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ ստորակետից կամ վերջակտից հետո բացատ չեն թողնում: Այս պատմվածքում տեսա, որ մի բան էլ տանել չեմ կարողանում. երբ բացատ են թողնում բառերի ու գծիկի միջև՝ "ինչ-որ" կամ նման բան գրելիս...
> 
> Բայց բովանդակության առումով բավական հաջող էր, հենց սկզբից կար ինչ-որ լարում, և վերջին հասնելը հեչ էլ դժվար չէր:
> 
> Արէայի ասածը՝ "Անծանոթն էր ինչ-որ գերբնական մեկը, բայց մի քանի անգամ վրայից անցնելուց հետո կարելի ա ավելի քիչ անհավանական դարձնել գործողությունները", - ճիշտ է, համաձայն եմ: Բայց ինձ թվաց, թե դա միակ տարբերակը չի: Երևի կարելի էր նաև դրա լրիվ հակառակն անել, այսինքն անծանոթին ավելի անհավանական մեկը դարձնել, ու դա էլ կուտվեր:
> 
> Հաճույքով կկարդայի հեղինակի ավելի հղկված ստեղծագործություններ:


Sambitbaba ջան, ես ինքս եմ էն մարդկանցից ով տանել չի կարողանում ստորակետ վերջակետից հետո բացատի բացակայությունը: Պատմվածքում եթե էդպիսի բաներ են եղել հաստատ ինչ որ տեխնիկական սխալի արդյունքում, ես գրելուց նման բան չէի կարող անել  :Smile: 




> պատմության հերոսների արարքներն անտանելի անտրամաբանական են


Կան մի քանի տեղեր որտեղ հերոսների արարքներն իրոք անտրամաբանական էին: Բայց դա մտածված էր: Մեր քայլերը կյանքում հո միշտ չի որ տրամաբանական են: Այլ հարց կլինի եթե էդ չափից դուրս էր:




> Ի դեպ, մի բան էլ ասեմ էս գործի մասին։ Ուրեմն որ սկսեցի կարդալ, սկզբում էնպիսի տպավորություն ստացա, որ նարատորը կին ա։ Հետո մեկ էլ պարզվեց՝ նախկինն էլ ա կին: Ասեցի՝ ուխ, էս ինչ կայֆ ա, լեզբիների մասին պատմություն ա։ Էն էլ պարզվեց՝ նարատորի անունը Արմեն ա: Էստեղից հետևություն եմ անում, որ հեղինակն աղջիկ ա ու չի կարողացել առաջին դեմքով տղամարդ կերպար ներկայացնել:
> 
> Գուշակում եմ․ Մուշու։


Այսինքն եթե նույն պատմվածքը լիներ լեզբիների մասին ուրեմն ոչի՞նչ որ սերիալային էր գրված:

----------

Sambitbaba (27.07.2017), Աթեիստ (27.07.2017), Արէա (27.07.2017), Բարեկամ (27.07.2017), Ուլուանա (28.07.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսինքն եթե նույն պատմվածքը լիներ լեզբիների մասին ուրեմն ոչի՞նչ որ սերիալային էր գրված:


Մի կլիշե պակաս կլիներ, ինչը մի քիչ ավելի հետաքրքիր կսարքեր գործը։

----------

Աթեիստ (27.07.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մի կլիշե պակաս կլիներ, ինչը մի քիչ ավելի հետաքրքիր կսարքեր գործը։


Հիմա արդեն հակառակն ա կլիշե։

----------

Sambitbaba (27.07.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա արդեն հակառակն ա կլիշե։


Չէի ասի։ Դու քանի՞ ժամանակակից գործ ես կարդացել նույնասեռական զույգերի մասին։ Ահագին քիչ են։

----------

Աթեիստ (27.07.2017), Մուշու (27.07.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Sambitbaba ջան, ես ինքս եմ էն մարդկանցից ով տանել չի կարողանում ստորակետ վերջակետից հետո բացատի բացակայությունը: Պատմվածքում եթե էդպիսի բաներ են եղել հաստատ ինչ որ տեխնիկական սխալի արդյունքում, ես գրելուց նման բան չէի կարող անել


Երևի սխալ հասկացար, Հարդ ջան... Ասածս համեմատություն էր ուղղակի: Սովորաբար չեմ սիրում բացատներ թողնելը, բայց ոչ քեզ մոտ,  իսկ քեզ մոտ չսիրեցի ավելորդ բացատները գծիկից առաջ և հետո: :Smile: 
Բայց դա տեխնիկական և ուղղվող բաներ են, սիրելիս: Կարևորը, որ գործդ հիմնականում լավն էր: Ու հուսով եմ, որ հետագայում ավելի լավերով կզարմացնես:




> Ի՞նչն ա սերիալացնում: Հայերեն խոսակցական լեզվով մարդկային հարաբերություննե՞րը: Կարող ա՞ դա նրանից ա որ հայերենով էսօր մեծապես վատ որակի սերիալներն են նկարահանվում ու դա ա մեղավոր որ եթե լեզուն կիրառական հայերենն ա ուրեմն ասոցացնում ա հայկական սերիալի հետ: Ո՞նց պետք ա գրվեր նույն տեքստը, որ լիներ համ գործածական, համ ոչ սերիալային:


Շատ հնարավոր է, որ այդպես է: Ես չեմ սիրում այս մասին խոսել, քանի որ ձեր, երիտասարդների համար ասածս "քայնդ օֆ" հետադիմական է հնչելու: Բայց երբևիցէ չեմ ունեցել այլ կարծիք գրականության, կամ ընդհանրապես արվեստի վերաբերյալ իմ կյանքի բոլոր գիտակից տարիների ընթացքում:
Արվեստը՝ դա այն է, ինչ իր հետևից է տանում մասսաներին: Գիտակցում ենք դա մենք թե ոչ, համաձայն ենք դրա հետ թե ոչ, բայց հենց այդպես է, որ կա: Դա մեր արյան մեջ է, և դրա հետ ոչինչ անել մենք չենք կարող:
Եվ ուրեմն, այն պետք է միշտ վեր լինի կիրառականից: Եվ հենց "կիրառական արվեստ" հասկացողությունն էր, որ սկսեց քանդել արվեստի տունը:
Մարդ միշտ ձգտում է նրան, ինչի պակասությունը զգում է իր մեջ: Իսկ արդյո՞ք "կիրառականի" մեջ շատ է այն, ինչ չկա քո մեջ և ինչին կձգտեիր...
Կարծում եմ, հենց դա է պատճառներից մեկը, որ "Ով է մարդ իրականում" թեմայում գրառումները կարդալուց հետո մարդ ուզում է վերջ տալ կյանքին. դրանք առանց ձգտում մարդկանց գրառումներ են, ում ձգտումները սկսել են մեռնել կիրառական արվեստներում...
Քանզի, գիտակցության, արյան մեջ ունենալով համոզմունքը, որ պետք է ձգտես արվեստի պարունակությանը, և տեսնելով որ այդ պարունակության մեջ դրան ձգտելու առանձնապես ոչինչ չկա, - բնականաբար սկսելու ես լրիվ հակառակ կողմի վրա փնտրել քեզ հետաքրքրություններ... :Sad: 

Փառք Աստծո, որ մարդու գիտակցությունը հնարավորություն ունի նաև ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մեծ "ուբոռկա" կատարել իր պահեստներում ու դեն նետել կուտակած աղբը:
Եվ այդ պատճառով լիովին համաձայն եմ Բարեկամի հետ, երբ լեզբիների մասին քո հարցին տված Բյուրի պատասխանին նա արձագանքում է. _"Հիմա արդեն հակառակն է կլիշե":_
Իսկ երբ Բյուրը չի համաձայնվում դրան._ "Չէի ասի։ Դու քանի՞ ժամանակակից գործ ես կարդացել նույնասեռական զույգերի մասին։ Ահագին քիչ են։"_, - 
- կասեի, որ բոլորովին էլ պարտադիր չէ, որ դա շատանա թղթի վրա, քանի որ գիտակցության մեջ մենք արդեն դրանից օվերդոզ ենք եղել: Եվ ուրախ եմ տեղեկացնել, որ մոտենում է ուղեղի մաքրման ժամանակը: :Wink: 

Եթե Շեքսպիրը գրեր Բուկովսկու "կիրառական" բառապաշարով, ասօր ալամ աշխարհն իրար հետ կշփվեր երեք բառով ընդամենը. ֆաք, սաք և շիթ... :Bad:

----------

Հարդ (27.07.2017)

----------


## Հարդ

Հիանալի բաներ ես ասում Sambitbaba ջան, բայց կարոծում ես թե ես կարո՞ղ եմ էդպիսի լեզվով գրել էնպես` որ գոնե կարդալ լինի: Չէ՞ որ դրա համար թեկուզ սիրողական մակարդակում տեխնիկա ունենալ ա պետք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հիանալի բաներ ես ասում Sambitbaba ջան, բայց կարոծում ես թե ես կարո՞ղ եմ էդպիսի լեզվով գրել էնպես` որ գոնե կարդալ լինի: Չէ՞ որ դրա համար թեկուզ սիրողական մակարդակում տեխնիկա ունենալ ա պետք:


Կարևորը՝ սիրտդ բաց պահիր զգացմունքներիդ առջև, իսկ մնացածը տեխնիկայի հարց է: 
Հիշիր, որ Արամ Խաչատրյանը քսան տարեկանում նոր դաշանամուր նվագել է սովորել: Իսկ Գոգենը նկարել՝ քառասուն տարեկանում: :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.07.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (27.07.2017), Հարդ (27.07.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

Ինձ սկիզբը շատ դուր եկավ, մինչև "ապակուն կտկտացնելը". շատ լավ էր վախը նկարագրած։ Երբ սկսեցին իրար հետ խոսել, այ էդտեղ մի քիչ շատ ձգձգվեց ու պրիմիտիվ դարձավ։ Ես էլ էի Բյուրի նման սկզբից հերոսին իգական սեռի պատկերացնում, ու երբ սկսեցին խոսել, ինձ էլ թվաց, թե միասեռ զույգ են, բայց հետո երբ արդեն պարզ դարձավ, հետաքրքրությունը մի քիչ կորավ ճիշտն ասած։ 
Էն պահը, որ հեռախոսի սքրինը իրանց նկարն էր, շատ հետաքրքիր էր մտածված ու էդտեղից ինձ թվաց անցում կկատարվի ինչ որ զոմբիների, կամ կպարզվի, որ տղան (իսկ ես հանգուցյալին հենց տղա էի պաըկերացրել) չի մահացել վթարից, այլ ինչ որ կերպ ողջ է մնացել, և այլն։
Ինչևէ, շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.07.2017), Հարդ (28.07.2017), Մուշու (28.07.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Պատմվածքից, իհարկե, զգացվում էր, որ գրողը սկսնակ ա։ Թերությունների մասին արդեն նշվեց, չկրկնեմ։ Չնայած եթե հեղինակն ուզի, ես, ինչպես միշտ, պատրաստ եմ ավելի մանրամասն լեզվական սխալների ուղղումներ անել։ Բայց դե, ինչքան հասկանում եմ, ոչ մեկի ուշքը չի գնում ուղղումների մասին լսելու համար։ Սկիզբն իրոք ավելի հաջող էր ու խոստումնալից, հետո մի տեսակ պարզունակացավ։ 

Ուղղակի ինձ մի բան ա զարմացնում։ Որոշ արձագանքներ էնպիսին էին, կարծես Ակումբն իր օրում դեռ սենց սարսափելի ստեղծագործություն տեսած չկար։ Որակի առումով, կարելի ա ասել, տիպիկ սկսնակի գործ էր, ու որպես սկսնակի գործ՝ հաստատ ամենավատերից չէր, էլի, որ տենց կտրուկ ուղարկեցիք վառելու, հեղինակին էլ, եթե ձեզնից կախված լիներ, երևի կարգելեիք երբևէ նորից գրիչ վերցնել։ Կարծում եմ՝ քչերն են հենց սկզբից սրանից ավելի լավ գրում։ Ուղղակի շատերի առաջին փորձերը չեն հրապարակվում, որ իմանանք, քլնգենք ու հորդորենք մոռանալ գրելու մասին։ Ի դեպ, թեև համաձայն եմ, որ խոսակցությունները մի քիչ սերիալային էին, բայց նաև ասեմ, որ ըստ իմ դիտարկումների, սկսնակ ստեղծագործողների գործերում խոսակցությունները սովորաբար շատ, անհամեմատ ավելի անբնական են լինում։ Ես չէի ասի, թե տենց աչքի ընկնող անհաջող էին էս պատմվածքում խոսակցությունները։

----------

ivy (28.07.2017), Mr. Annoying (28.07.2017), Sambitbaba (28.07.2017), Smokie (06.08.2017), Աթեիստ (28.07.2017), Արէա (28.07.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (28.07.2017), Մուշու (30.07.2017), Վոլտերա (28.07.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Պատմվածքից, իհարկե, զգացվում էր, որ գրողը սկսնակ ա։ Թերությունների մասին արդեն նշվեց, չկրկնեմ։ Չնայած եթե հեղինակն ուզի, ես, ինչպես միշտ, պատրաստ եմ ավելի մանրամասն լեզվական սխալների ուղղումներ անել։ Բայց դե, ինչքան հասկանում եմ, ոչ մեկի ուշքը չի գնում ուղղումների մասին լսելու համար։ Սկիզբն իրոք ավելի հաջող էր ու խոստումնալից, հետո մի տեսակ պարզունակացավ։ 
> 
> *Ուղղակի ինձ մի բան ա զարմացնում։ Արձագանքներից շատերն էնպիսին էին, կարծես Ակումբն իր օրում դեռ սենց սարսափելի ստեղծագործություն տեսած չկար*։ Որակի առումով, կարելի ա ասել, տիպիկ սկսնակի գործ էր, ու որպես սկսնակի գործ՝ հաստատ ամենավատերից չէր, էլի, որ տենց կտրուկ ուղարկեցիք վառելու, հեղինակին էլ, եթե ձեզնից կախված լիներ, երևի կարգելեիք երբևէ նորից գրիչ վերցնել։ Կարծում եմ՝ քչերն են հենց սկզբից սրանից ավելի լավ գրում։ Ուղղակի շատերի առաջին փորձերը չեն հրապարակվում, որ իմանանք, քլնգենք ու հորդորենք մոռանալ գրելու մասին։ Ի դեպ, թեև համաձայն եմ, որ խոսակցությունները մի քիչ սերիալային էին, բայց նաև ասեմ, որ ըստ իմ դիտարկումների, սկսնակ ստեղծագործողների գործերում խոսակցությունները սովորաբար շատ, անհամեմատ ավելի անբնական են լինում։ Ես չէի ասի, թե տենց աչքի ընկնող անհաջող էին էս պատմվածքում խոսակցությունները։


Չէ,հաստատ ավելի բեթարներն էլ են եղել:Ես ուղղակի հավես չէի անում կարդայի ու մեկ-մեկ էլ հավես չէի անում կարծիքս հայտնեի:Ասենք Mr. Annoying ուRuby Rue-ի դիմակի մասին,որ կարծիքս արտահայտեի ինձ հաստատ կարգելափակեին:

----------

Mr. Annoying (28.07.2017)

----------


## Հարդ

> Պատմվածքից, իհարկե, զգացվում էր, որ գրողը սկսնակ ա։ Թերությունների մասին արդեն նշվեց, չկրկնեմ։ Չնայած եթե հեղինակն ուզի, ես, ինչպես միշտ, պատրաստ եմ ավելի մանրամասն լեզվական սխալների ուղղումներ անել։ Բայց դե, ինչքան հասկանում եմ, ոչ մեկի ուշքը չի գնում ուղղումների մասին լսելու համար։ Սկիզբն իրոք ավելի հաջող էր ու խոստումնալից, հետո մի տեսակ պարզունակացավ։


Ուլուանա ջան ցույց տուր սխալները, ես ինքս ահավոր չեմ սիրում սխալներ ու ուրախ կլինեմ հետագայում չկրկնել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա ջան ցույց տուր սխալները, ես ինքս ահավոր չեմ սիրում սխալներ ու ուրախ կլինեմ հետագայում չկրկնել:


Էս սխալը երկու անգամ հանդիպեց.



> Առաջանալով գրեթե անլսելի է դառնում այն տնից հնչող երաժշտության ու աղաղակների ձայները, որից դուրս եկա:
> Առաջանալով, մթության մեջ նշմարվեց ինչ - որ մեքենա 50 մետրի հեռավորությամբ:


Եթե գրում ես «առաջանալով», ուրեմն պիտի դրան հաջորդող նախադասության ենթական նույնը լինի, ինչ «առաջացողը»։ Այսինքն՝ առաջին նախադասությունից ստացվում է, որ առաջացողը երաժշտության ու աղաղակների ձայներն են, երկրորդում՝ մեքենան, բայց պարզ է, որ դա չես նկատի ունեցել։ 

Առաջին նախադասությունը, որպեսզի ճիշտ լինի, կարելի է գրել էսպես. 

_Առաջանալով՝ սկսեցի չլսել (կամ այլևս չէի լսում) այն տնից հնչող երաժշտության ու աղաղակների ձայները..._
կամ էսպես.
_Երբ առաջանում էի, գրեթե անլսելի էին դառնում այն տնից հնչող երաժշտության ու աղաղակների ձայները..._


Երկրորդ նախադասությունը՝ էսպես.
_Առաջանալով՝ մթության մեջ նշմարեցի ինչ–որ մեքենա..._
_Երբ առաջացա, մթության մեջ նշմարվեց (նշմարեցի) ինչ-որ մեքենա..._



արհամար*հ*ել

Որպեսզի շատ ուշ չանեմ գրառումը, դեռ էսքանը։ Գուցե հետո էլի գրեմ։

----------

Rammstein (28.07.2017), Sambitbaba (28.07.2017), Աթեիստ (28.07.2017), Հարդ (28.07.2017)

----------


## Rammstein

Ուլուանայի գրածին ես էլ մի երկու բան հավելեմ.

«ինչ-որ» գրելիս գծիկը բացատանիշերով չպետք է տարանջատել,Շատ տեղերում հարցականից առաջ էլ էր բացատանիշ դրած, ինչը նույնպես չպետք է լինի,Գիտեմ, որ շատերի ստեղնաշարի լեյաութում չկան համապատասխան սիմվոլները, բայց ուղիղ խոսք գրելիս ոչ թե սովորական «-» գծիկը պիտի դրվի, այլ մի քիչ երկար՝ «–»։ (Վիքիի էջ)

Սա էլ՝ նորմալ հայերեն ֆոնետիկ դասավորություն Windows-ի մեջ ավելացնելու համար – http://rammstein.site11.com/Other/armphon.zip

----------

Mr. Annoying (29.07.2017), Հարդ (28.07.2017)

----------


## Smokie

Հարդ ջան ապրես շատ: :Good: 
Հանգամանքների բերումով քննարկումներին մասամբ ծանոթացել էի պատմվածքը կարդալուց առաջ` կարծիքներ ու տպավորություններ լսել էի: Ուզում էի որսալ ոմանց նկատած սերիալային տպավորությունը` չստացվեց: :Dntknw:  Գուցե տեղ-տեղ փոքրիկ սխալներ կային, հատկապես սկզբի մասերում մի կասկածելի բան նկատեցի, որը հիմա չեմ էլ հիշում: :Jpit:  :Blush:  
Ի դեպ, ինձ էլ չգիտես ինչու, դեռ կարդալը չսկսած թվում էր թե աղջիկ ա լինելու հերոսուհին` երևի Բյուրի գրառումն էր մեխանիկորեն թյուրիմացությաան մեջ գցել: Իսկ սկզբի մասերն ինձ անչափ հետաքրքիր թվացին: Կարծեցի quest են պատրաստել հերոսի համար` հիմա պիտի գնա մի տեղ, գտնի մի բան, հետաքրքիր արկածային ինտրիգներ: :Rolleyes:  
Ի՞նչ խոսք` հերոսը բացասական կերպար է, վատ անձնավորություն: Ընթացքում պարզվեց անծանոթն էլ не подарок: Հետաքրքիր էին իրադարձությունների զարգացումները ու բուն պատմությունը: Դաժանություն կար, բայց կար նաև իմաստ, կար համուհոտ ու ստեղծագործությունը չէր ձանձրացնում: Ապրես: :Wink:

----------

Հարդ (06.08.2017)

----------

